# LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August



> *LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld​*Dass bei den Finanzen allgemein beim alten VDSF und beim alten DAV schon viele Fragen auftauchten, die nie beantwortet wurden bis jetzt, das weiß man ja:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594
> 
> Ebenso, dass trotz aller Aussagen bezüglich der ordentlichen Finanzen der Altverbände schon im Frühjahr 2013 bewiesen wurde, dass das so kaum stimmen kann:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Mir kam das eh schon immer spanisch vor mit diesem Zusatzbeitrag, diese sich widersprechenden "Begründungen" machen das einordnen auch nicht leichter....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Offtopic, aber auch im Protokoll gefunden

Interessant auch an dem Protokoll abseits der dort vermerkten "Geldgeschenke" der LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt:
Im Protokoll vermeldete Mohnert ja die Kündigungen von Bayern und NDS und dass man deswegen trotz der Übernahme der DAV-Verbände 50.000 Zahler weniger hat im (VDSF)DAFV als im "alten VDSF" (da kommen schon wieder die ca. 100.000 Euros in Spiel - was ja fast der "gespendeten Summe" der Ex-DAV-LV entspricht).

Trotzdem und trotz der Anwesenheit von Frau Dr. spricht sie ja öffentlich immer noch von 800.000 im (VDSF)DAFV organisierten Angelfischern  ......

Offtopic aus


----------



## Knispel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Müssen für solche "Geldspenden" in dieser Größenordnung nicht Mitgliederbeschlüsse vorliegen ? M.E. hätten die damit mal ein Programm gegen vom Aussterben bedrohter Kleinfischarten starten sollen, dass wäre etwas sinnvolleres als den nächsten "Tanzabend" des DASV - Präsidium zu finanzieren.
Man kann das aber auch als "Soli" der ehem. DAV - Verbände gegenüber der verarmten Westverbände sehen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



> Müssen für solche "Geldspenden" in dieser Größenordnung nicht Mitgliederbeschlüsse vorliegen ?



Keine Ahnung - da spielen wohl sowohl die alte DAV -Satzung/Geschäftsordnung wie auch die neue Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvertrag des (VDSF)DAFV eine Rolle, ebenso wie vor allem die Satzungen der Ex-DAV-LV.....

Aber seit wann kümmern sich "die da oben" in LV oder BV schon drum, was die Basis wollte?

Der organisierte Angelfischer hat doch bis jetzt auch immer alles brav und ohne Murren bezahlt...

Warum sollten "die da oben" dann nicht so weitermachen?

Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt haben scheinbar ja genug Kohle, um sie dem neuen Bundesverband laut Sachsen-Präsi-Richter "aus Solidarität" hinterherzuschmeissen.....

Es könnte ja aber auch sein, dass deswegen ausgemachte Gegner des Wertungsangelns wie die Vizes Klamet und Pieper "gekippt" sind und es nun laut den Worten des Referenten Quinger weiterhin internationale Wettangeln bei/nach CIPS-Veranstaltungen/Regeln geben soll:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3934263#post3934263

So ne Art "Tauschgeschäft":
Ihr gebt uns die Kohle, wir schützen euer Wettfischen...

Vielleicht meckert deswegen keiner der in den genannten Ex-DAV-LV organisierten Vereine???

Weils ne konkrete "Gegenleistung" gab??

Wie gesagt, die Fragen werden nicht weniger...

Sondern immer mehr, je mehr Papiere offen gelegt werden und je mehr rauskommt..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Tja, "wer hat, der kann"...

Die Sachsen scheinen zu viel zu haben... (Seite 5, Ende), dass "Zeug" muss halt weg bevors schlecht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Da machen die 20.000 Euro Anteil (laut Richter/Protokoll) des sächsischen Verbandes für den (VDSF)DAFV aus "Solidarität" dann wirklich wohl so viel nicht aus.

Egal ob das nun die 20.000 Euro einfach oder doppelt waren (einmal mit Rechnung DAV zur Sicherstellung des Betriebes und einmal eben "freiwillig" für den BV aus "Solidarität"..)


----------



## Knispel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Tja, "wer hat, der kann"...
> 
> Die Sachsen scheinen zu viel zu haben... (Seite 5, Ende), dass "Zeug" muss halt weg bevors schlecht wird.


 
Stimmt, wenn ich überschüssige / nicht benötigte Gelder aus Sonderabgaben dem DAFV zur Verfügung ( schenke ) stelle - ist das ja "Förderung der Fischerei" ....:c#d
Man kann die Sonderabgabe ja auch beibehalten und jährlich "spenden", die "gewönlichen" Sportsfreunde aus den Ostverbänden haben es ja scheinbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



> dem DASF


Knsipel ,die schreiben sich:
*DAFV*

Wie in:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht


----------



## Knispel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Knsipel ,die schreiben sich:
> *DAFV*
> 
> Wie in:
> ...


 
Danke - übersehen #c


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Ist das noch Diskussion, oder Stimmungsmache?

Jedes Haar wird säuberlich aus der Suppe gezerrt und eine Truppe Schamanen tanzt drum herum, fast schon in Trance murmeln sie die gleichen Wiederholungen, bis sie in Extase der Welt entfleuchen...

Im übrigen, wenn Friedrich Richter dies als "Soli" für den neuen Verband verkauft, ist das sicher doppeldeutig und auch seine Sache.
Aber die LV haben mit dem ursprünglich - hohen - Beitrag an den BV ihre Haushalte kalkuliert und auch von der HV absegnen lassen. Da man eben nicht genau wußte, wann der neue BV steht. 
Wie man nun darauf kommt, das hier die Kohle locker sitzt, erschließt sich mir nicht...  
Hätte man umgekehrt nur mit zwei Euro die Haushalte kalkuliert, wäre das Geschrei ebenso groß gewesen...
(von Euch, oder von der Elbe).


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



> Jedes Haar wird säuberlich aus der Suppe gezerrt


Logo, wenn sich BV wie LV der Kommunikation verweigern und nicht informieren, muss man halt suchen und alles was man findet dann auch öffentlich machen.

Auch organisierte Angelfischer haben ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird und wohin ihre Kohle für was geht.

Wirtschaftliche Einheit - damit auch Beiträge! rückwirkend ab 01.01. 2013 laut Verschmelzungsvertrag - warum sollen Ex-DAVler da mehr zahlen als Ex-VDSFler für den neuen Verband ?

Außer natürlich freiwillig auf Rechnung und als Soli - oder so........

Wenn die genug Kohle für sowas in den LV haben, würd ich da zuerst mal als Verein ne Diskussion über die Senkung des LV-Beitrages anstoßen..

Zumindest dann, *wenn die LV die Kohle jetzt nicht zurückfordern vom BV* (wie gesagt, siehe Vertrag, Einheit ab 01.01., damit auch gleiche Beiträge....)..


Muss man natürlich nicht, wenn man eh genug Kohle hat, da hast Du sicher recht..


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch organisierte Angelfischer haben ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird und wohin ihre Kohle für was geht.



Einfache Antwort...



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber die LV haben mit dem ursprünglich - hohen - Beitrag an den BV ihre  Haushalte kalkuliert und auch von der HV absegnen lassen. Da man eben  nicht genau wußte, wann der neue BV steht.



Unabhängig davon ist die Informationspolitik unter aller Sau, da bin ich bei dir....

Aber falsch dargestelltes muß richt gestellt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Richtig ist folgendes:
Wirtschaftliche Einheit ab 01.01. 2013, gleicher Beitrag für ALLE Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF-LV..

*Fordern die DAV-LV jetzt das Geld nicht zurück*, was sie laut Vertrag könnten und im Interesse ihrer Zahler MÜSSTEN, dann brauchen sies wohl eben nicht.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



Knispel schrieb:


> Müssen für solche "Geldspenden" in dieser Größenordnung nicht Mitgliederbeschlüsse vorliegen ?


 
Ich möchte die Satzung gerne mal kennen...Wenn das nicht zu 100% wasserdicht ist, könnte das für einige sehr unangenehm werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Da spielen ja mehrere Satzungen ne Rolle:
Die der "spendenden" LV genauso wie die alte des DAV und die neue vom DAFV...

Das ist aber ja nicht die eigentliche Frage..


Fakt ist und bleibt:
Beitrag von 2 Euro gilt laut Vertrag ja wohl für ALLE ab rückwirkend 01.01. 2013 mit der wirtschaftlichen Einheit

Warum da im DAV 2/3 des üblichen Ex-DAV-Jahresbeitrages nicht gereicht haben um bis Ende Monat 5 durchzukommen (Eintragung), wenn doch angeblich die Finanzen des DAV so klasse waren, ist ja auch eine Frage, die nie beantwortet wurde. 
Wofür wurden denn die fast 100.000 Zusatzbeitrag gebraucht, wenn die DAV-Finanzen in Ordnung waren?

Hätte dann doch locker reichen müssen.

Wo ging das (Zusatz)Geld des DAV denn hin, für was wurde das ausgegeben?

Waren keine Rücklagen vorhanden?

Wenn doch, warum belastete man lieber die LV (und die lassen sich das gefallen) statt Rücklagen aufzulösen?

Das ist doch Geld (die 55 Cent), das der neue BV (wirtschaftliche Einheit ab 01.01.) zurückzahlen bzw. die LV zurückfordern müssten (da könnte man vielleicht sogar auch Untreue zu Ungunsten der "spendenden" LV bzw. deren Mitgliedern konstruieren - bin ja aber kein Anwalt..)...

Oder gibt es einen Grund, warum nur die Ex-DAV-LV die Fusion mit fast 100.000 Euro alleine bezahlen sollen oder wollen?

Es könnte ja aber auch sein, dass deswegen ausgemachte Gegner des Wertungsangelns wie die Vizes Klamet und Pieper "gekippt" sind und es nun laut den Worten des Referenten Quinger weiterhin internationale Wettangeln bei/nach CIPS-Veranstaltungen/Regeln geben soll:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3934263#post3934263

So ne Art "Tauschgeschäft":
Ihr gebt uns die Kohle, wir schützen euer Wettfischen...

Vielleicht meckert deswegen keiner der in den genannten Ex-DAV-LV organisierten Vereine???

Weils ne konkrete "Gegenleistung" gab??

Antworten?? 
Stellungnahmen? 
Aus den LV oder vom BV?
Wie immer:
Fehlanzeige....


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waren keine Rücklagen vorhanden?
> 
> Wenn doch, warum belastete man lieber die LV (und die lassen sich das gefallen) statt Rücklagen aufzulösen?



Thomas bitte hilf mir mal weiter!

Wir hatten irgendwann im letzten Jahr einen Thread, wo es um die zur Fusion vorgelegten Bilanz des DAV ging. Da haben wir aus einer ziemlich undurchsichtigen Bilanzposition geschlossen, dass der DAV einen Vorgriff auf in 2013 zu erwartende Gelder getätigt hätte.
Damals hat irgendein Boardie dargelegt, dass es sich genauso um eine bilanztechnisch versteckte Rücklage handeln könnte.
Im Zusammenhang mit den 55 Cent Nachforderungen bekommt die damalige Diskussion heute ja einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.:m

Ich finde nur diesen Thread nicht mehr wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Müsste der sein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt schenken dem (VDSF)DAFV Geld*

Genau der Thread war es, Dankesehr!!!

Also nur mal zur Erinnerung: Es gab da in der Bilanz des DAV einen unverständlichen Passiven Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten und einen Boardie namens Ahnungsloser007, der uns zu erklären versucht hat, dass es sich dabei um eine stille Rücklage des DAV handelte.
Wir haben damals u.a. aufgrund dieser Darlegung nicht weiter in die Richtung spekuliert, ob es sich nicht vielleicht doch um die Vorwegnahme von zukünftigen Ausgaben handelt.
*Danach*, also in 2013, kam die Nachforderung "um den Geschäftsbetrieb bis zur Fusion aufrecht erhalten zu können"
*Danach* kamen Aussagen und Beteuerungen, dass die Teilnahme bei den CIPS-Veranstaltungen gesichert sei.

War dieser PRAP also vielleicht Geld für die Wettangelveranstaltungen, das der DAV geschickt bilanziell so getarnt hatte, dass der übernehmende VdSF davon nichts spitz gekriegt hat?
Ich weiß es nicht, aber wenn -wie Ahnungsloser007 damals vermutete- es sich um eine stille Rücklage gehandelt hätte, warum hätte man das dann nicht verwenden können, um auf die 55-Cent-Nachforderung zu verzichten?#c

Es ist und bleibt alles sehr undurchsichtig, aber wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass es zwischen diesem ominösen PRAP und den Kosten für die plötzlich doch gesicherten CIPS-Veranstaltungen einen direkten Zusammenhang gibt und das von vornherein von den Herren Quinger und Bauersfeldt so eingestielt war, dann war das mal ein richtig guter Schachzug! #6#6#6
Schließlich konnte man in 2012 angesichts der schon damals bekannten grundsätzlichen Einstellungen von den Herren Klamet und Pieper ja vorausahnen, dass das Wettfischthema im neuen Verband eventuell ein heißes Eisen wird. Wäre dann noch die Finanzierung gefährdet, wäre es vermutlich zu heiß gewesen, und würden die größten Ex-DAV-LVs jetzt Geld zurückfordern, wäre es ein Schlag ins Gesicht für genau die Personen, die das Ganze geplant und druchgezogen haben.

Also klar, hochspekulative Vermutung meinerseits, aber andererseits käme so endlich mal eine gewisse Logik in das Bild.


----------

